# L.A. bicyclists in the driver's seat, one day a week



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

LA Times article about a group called cicLAvia which wants to close major L.A. thoroughfares to cars and open them to bicyclists on Sundays. City officials are looking for ways to support the plan, which originated in Colombia.

That would be cool if the city could get their act together and implement this.:thumbsup: 

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/la-et-guidefeature5-2009nov05,0,7415001.story


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

it would be cool to ride on the freeway with no cars _just once_ a year.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

cwg_at_opc said:


> it would be cool to ride on the freeway with no cars _just once_ a year.


There used to be a ride along the Pasadena Freeway once a year. Don't know if they still do it, though.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

First I thought riding on the freeway sounded fun. But now thinking about the views I see from my car, I would be bored after 10 minutes of freeway riding.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> There used to be a ride along the Pasadena Freeway once a year. Don't know if they still do it, though.



I live less than a mile from the Pasadena Freeway. I'm not aware of such an event.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

grrlyrida said:


> First I thought riding on the freeway sounded fun. But now thinking about the views I see from my car, I would be bored after 10 minutes of freeway riding.



It would be boring but I'd like to ride from my place to the Santa Monica Pier via the Pasadena Frwy and the 10/Santa Monica Frwy while they are closed to auto traffic just to see how fast I could get there on my bike versus how long it typically takes by car during the morning rush.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

Is the 110 the Pas freeway? Cuz out of all the freeways, I think it has the best scenery, plus it's curvy. Back at the turn of the century, 1900's, they had a bikeway that follows the path of the 110. It was eventually replaced by the Pas freeway.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

grrlyrida said:


> Is the 110 the Pas freeway? Cuz out of all the freeways, I think it has the best scenery, plus it's curvy. Back at the turn of the century, 1900's, they had a bikeway that follows the path of the 110. It was eventually replaced by the Pas freeway.



They rode CX bikes back then?


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

rocco said:


> They rode CX bikes back then?


Yeah CX with wooden wheels. 

I know the bikeway was made out of wood too.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> I live less than a mile from the Pasadena Freeway. I'm not aware of such an event.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

There it is... So after digging I found out that it's called Arroyo Fest and it had been happening in mid June since 2003. Apparently 2008 was the last time it event happened. There was an arroyofest.org site which apparently was last updated in 2009 and is no longer functioning. I called the phone number I found listed for the organizers. I got a recorded message saying I had called the Center for Food and Justice. When I googled arroyofest and Center for Food I found some common relationships to the Urban & Environmental Policy Institute at Occidental College.

http://www.idealist.org/if/i/en/av/Org/100170-104

http://departments.oxy.edu/uepi/cfj/


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Road closures for cycling have some history in the U.S. Take the "bicycle sundays" on the Bronx River Parkway in suburban New York. They've been doing it since the late 1970s:

http://cycling.lohudblogs.com/2009/04/28/bicycle-sundays-begin-may-3rd-on-the-bronx-river-parkway/

When I was growing up in the 80's, it was closed every Sunday from perhaps May to September. I googled it today and apparently they only do it for two months. But that's better than nothing...


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

ispoke said:


> Road closures for cycling have some history in the U.S. Take the "bicycle sundays" on the Bronx River Parkway in suburban New York. They've been doing it since the late 1970s:
> 
> http://cycling.lohudblogs.com/2009/04/28/bicycle-sundays-begin-may-3rd-on-the-bronx-river-parkway/
> 
> When I was growing up in the 80's, it was closed every Sunday from perhaps May to September. I googled it today and apparently they only do it for two months. But that's better than nothing...


You need to clean out your PMs.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

DrRoebuck said:


> You need to clean out your PMs.


Just did.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

DrRoebuck said:


> There used to be a ride along the Pasadena Freeway once a year. Don't know if they still do it, though.


I never did find out what that ride was called. I've been looking for it every year and somehow I would miss it every year. Hopefully they are still holding it.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

terbennett said:


> I never did find out what that ride was called. I've been looking for it every year and somehow I would miss it every year. Hopefully they are still holding it.


scroll up


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> scroll up


I see the power has already gone to your head.


----------



## grrlyrida (Aug 3, 2006)

I remember when they built one of the new toll roads in OC, they allowed walkers and bikers to ride on it before it was officially opened to cars.


----------

